# Attention Anatolian Shepherd Owners



## mreid0890 (May 31, 2009)

I've owned many dogs in the past but i'm looking at getting one for my new home. I want an energetic, playful, and affectionate dog that will also be a good guard dog. I have heard many good things about Anatolians but I'd like to hear from owners themselves. Thank You


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

mreid0890 said:


> I've owned many dogs in the past but i'm looking at getting one for my new home. I want an energetic, playful, and affectionate dog that will also be a good guard dog. I have heard many good things about Anatolians but I'd like to hear from owners themselves. Thank You


http://www.anatoliandog.org/breeders.htm 
http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/anatolianshepherddogs.html

The Anatolian does not sound like the dog you describe. They are livestock guard dogs who tend to take their work, whether guarding actual livestock or their family very seriously. While the breed is a good guard they are not particularly affectionate or playful. Although I'm sure there are exceptions to this, you can't expect it. And, if you are an inexperienced dog owner LGD breeds, especially those like the Anatolians who are still more from working than show lines, are not generally recommended.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

My friend has one. He's a PITA at home, a little DA and also territorial. He's also not that energetic. He is playful and affectionate though but I wouldn't recommend them for a first time owner.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

t would be wonderful if you could spend a little time with an actual Anatolian. It won't be easy, as they are not all that common, but it might be an eye-opener.

I got through about 50 years of my life without having even heard of them. Then I met one who was a early morning regular at the dog park. For reasons unknown, she took a liking to me and, when I'd arrive after her, I could see her loping toward me from across the park.

It's a good thing I had some warning so I could brace myself against something substantial, like a steel girder.

One of the last times I was at that dog park, there were four Anatolians there - two each with two owners. 

I find them fascinating, but I also find Siberian tigers fascinating. I don't think I'd want either of them in my house.


----------



## mreid0890 (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone have any info on German Shepherds or English Shepherds. I've spent alot of time with English Shepherds and i love them. What are some characteristics of German Shepherds?

P.S.
Thank you all for your replies. All feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

ES and GSD are not at ALL similar. If you like ES but want a guardier dog, look at Aussies.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If you really like English Shepherds, why not get one of them? Ask the ES owners you know for breeder recommendations. I want one someday  . They're not as hard to keep satisfied as GSDs and Anatolians are----they need real JOBS to do or they'll make up their own jobs (which you might not like), while ES are happy as long as they get enough exercise.


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

I have an Anatolian. They are great dogs but they need lots to do. You have to take into account what they are bred for, they are meant to think for themselves and they do. Lots of training is required, they also really aren't for town/city living they are best kept in the country. If you have any more questions let me know.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

There is a big difference between great breeds of dogs and great breeds of dogs for 1st time owners. Anatolians are livestock guardians, like Great Pyrenees, and they have some traits that make them problematical for people who don't know exactly what they are getting into. A well bred LGD is quite capable of making his own decisions, and a headstrong nature is considered desirable in these breeds. A poorly socialized LGD can make a big splash in a neighborhood. 

The "police" type dogs (German Shepherds, Rottweilers, Giant Schnauzers, etc..) offer a similar problem. They make some of the finest companions known to humankind, but require a good deal of training and socialization to get that way. They, too, can make decisions without human input. A 100-ish lb. dog who consistently makes poor decisions can cause his owner a lot of problems. It's bad enough if you have a too-friendly Lab who fancies himself a landscape architect....


----------

